# campy record 11 shifter rattle...



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

Has anyone else experienced a rattle in the brake lever area on record 11 or any others for that matter. If I release the brake quick release it goes away, there is the rubber bumper in place. Its not the levers rattling against each other, it seems more likely that it is the bushing or something along that line on either the pivot or the qr. 

Has anyone experienced this and cleared up the problem? If so, what'd ya do?

Thanks!

-matt


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yep, my left lever rattles a bit on rough roads.

i don't care... the shifting and ergonomics are excellent, and i tend not to notice such things when i'm at threshold.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

yeap!! i feel it too. Sometimes i rest my thump on the thump shifers and it stops. there is something with a clearance issue in there somewhere. BTW, i do not feel that on my Chorus 11 speed. it is on the Record 11 shifters so far.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I got the same problem then the shop mechanic took it a part and fixed the rubber piece on the left shifter.


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

zamboni said:


> I got the same problem then the shop mechanic took it a part and fixed the rubber piece on the left shifter.


Which rubber piece? The little rubber bumper thing that keeps the 2 levers from rattling against each other, that is intact on mine. It is definitely somewhere inside the brake lever / shifter assembly.

Thanks for the replies.

-matt


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Matt,

There is a plastic piece next to the insert pin that is what I was told to resolve the rattle.


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

zamboni said:


> Matt,
> 
> There is a plastic piece next to the insert pin that is what I was told to resolve the rattle.


Zamboni,

Thanks for your help, would you mind telling me the name and phone # of your local shop that fixed this? Thanks!

-matt


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Matt,

Check your PM.


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

*Fixed (non-permanent)*

I fixed it tonight in about 5 minutes. All that was entailed was removing the lever fixing pin, and wrapping one layer of electrical tape around the barrel that houses the quick release pin. I poked a hole in the cable guide and put it all back together = silence.

Now I'll have to send it back to QBP for the permanent fix once the weather goes to ****. Thanks for the ideas!

-matt


----------

